# Soldier Electrocuted



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Several electricians in Iraq posted on another electrical forum a year or more ago, discussing their concerns about the installations over there. Grounding and bonding were at the top of the concerns expressed.

The tragic part is that these deaths could have been avoided.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=95323

This is more recent. I can't find any of the older ones.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnJ0906 said:


> http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=95323
> 
> This is more recent. I can't find any of the older ones.


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *quogueelectric*
_If you are running off generator power shorting things out generaly leads to badness are you experiencing electric shocks which you are trying to eliminate or are you having equipment problems??_


There has been instances were a whole shower unit became energized and the like.

-----------------------------------------------------

Wow....it's all right there. I wonder of the news media could even give a sheet. I'd like to see the person responsible for these soldiers death sent to military prision for the rest of their lives. There is no reason this should be happening. For such a smart armed forces with all the advanced technology and training they have, it is inexcuseable that the people in charge didn't address this after the first accident. Someone needs to go down for this....


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

SeaBees are cool in my book.:thumbup: 

They invented the phrase *GET 'r' DONE*. I've seen s$%t holes turned into resorts so we could do our jobs...I always liked training with the other branches who brought all that custom cool equipment. But the absolute best was setting up the All Military Volleyball Tournament in Benning. Those Air Force girls (all LTs) were smokin'!!! And equipment......No offense to the SeaBees.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

> There has been instances were a whole shower unit became energized and the like.


That is a scary statement. I have heard that our military does a lot of contracting out and out sourcing now days. Even the chow hall lacks military cooks from what I've been told. I noticed the statement in that thread about having people from many different countries working in the crew. I've seen the wiring in some other countries and wouldn't feel safe having them connecting the water heater I was showering with. I wonder if there is military over sight of the work? No warrior wants to die in the shower.


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> SeaBees are cool in my book.:thumbup:
> 
> They invented the phrase *GET 'r' DONE*. I've seen s$%t holes turned into resorts so we could do our jobs...I always liked training with the other branches who brought all that custom cool equipment. But the absolute best was setting up the All Military Volleyball Tournament in Benning. Those Air Force girls (all LTs) were smokin'!!! And equipment......No offense to the SeaBees.


Magnettica can confirm if this is still true, but the two main things were:

"We build, we fight"
and
"Can do"

At first I wasn't sure what you meant by Air Force Girls. :laughing:
Then I remembered a couple years ago I met a Senior Chief Petty Officer Seabee who was of the female persuasion.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Any of you SeeBees been to Pt. Hueneme?


Went to "A" school there in 1972.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

CE1 said:


> Went to "A" school there in 1972.


Here is one of my many duty stations.

View attachment 10310


----------



## jrclen (Jul 10, 2007)

CE1 said:


> Here is one of my many duty stations.
> 
> View attachment 10310


Cool. I was stationed at comsta Cutler Maine and Agana Guam. Then DaNang.


----------

